# Avon Mil/Pro White Water Rafts



## Zodman (Sep 11, 2014)

Gentlemen: Thus is "Ron" from that Oregon Shop. We have been a Zodiac Dealer since 1973, been around the block a few times with them. They did purchase Avon several years ago and changed the manufacturing over to mainly commercial products including RHI's and safety and rescue boats. They were then purchased by a venture capital firm who proceeded to split Zodiac into 5 different Co's, one of which was called Mil/Pro. Z Marine became the new recreational Co. of the old Zodiac. 
Mil/Pro decided to attempt to go back into the white water raft biz again and produced a limited number of the original Avon WW rafts. Then the venture capitalists hit them again and several(most) of the original Zodiac Co. employees left the Co. 
The new people were not familiar with the white water line and the one guy who did, left.
So, we got the call, would we help them move these white water Avons which we agreed to do for them. These are all 2013 model serial number boats and followed the original patterns and were made in the Avon factory in England. The USCG requires each builder to identify each boat with a serial number starting with the builders ID. Avon has always been AVB#### and Zodiac is XDC#### These are all AVB boats as original.
We have priced them at close out pricing as Zodiac Mil/Pro has asked us to move them for them and is paying all freight in the lower 48.
Sorry to have such a long first post but i felt I should try and clear up some issues and comments I have seen. Warranty is 5 years fabric and seams.
Thank you for your time. :lol:Zodman


----------



## Doug.shapiro (Feb 2, 2015)

*Avon raft*

Zodman, I am interested in the 14 foot Avon adventurer raft. How do I contact you.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Since you are already blatantly peddling your wares, why not just give the name of your business and a price?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its almost five months old and it was a first time post to begin with...doubt they are still checking thread.

Phillip


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

AVON Adventurer River Boat/Raft UAB

theres the link,,, they are out of the 12 ft scout... have 10 of the 14ers lefts... looks like really nice boats.... priced a little cheaper than a hyside...


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice looking boats, one concern: hypalon tubes and urethane floors = 2 different glues and fabrics in patch kit...


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

Stabond 2-part will work for both materials. 

Hyside boats have same issue - hypalon fabric with urethane coating on bottom.

With Stabond, you can glue hypalon to PVC or Urethane and vice-versa. You can carry both fabric types if you have room, or just carry one or the other for on-river repairs.


----------



## Doug.shapiro (Feb 2, 2015)

*Avon raft*

Hey bought mil pro Avon 2013 from your advise couldn't be happier. Thanks to grateful one and all you buzz people.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

Super Glad to hear that!!!!! Congratulations on a beautiful new boat!


----------



## Doug.shapiro (Feb 2, 2015)

*Now need to outfit raft*

Need dry boxes but don't want to go broke, any ideas need more help. Thanks


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Doug.shapiro said:


> Need dry boxes but don't want to go broke, any ideas need more help. Thanks


Painted ammo cans and a plastic kitchen box (NRS makes a nice one) work great for a little bit less money than a big, nice dry box - but not a lot less money. You'll save $150 after buying ammo cans, paint, and the plastic box. 

I'd consider buying a Frontier Play box. They have mixed reviews and might not be a premium product, but I've used them and thought they were great for the price.

A good cargo net and/or Everything Bag in the bow and/or stern make using dry bags and small boxes you may already have convenient for on-river access. These also save you from needing as many straps and make rigging buckets, chairs, etc. pretty easy.

Lots if other tips and advice on Mountain Buzz. Just search. Post pics when you set it up - I'd love the see that boat all set up!


----------



## BIG_FUN (Mar 3, 2015)

So bought the 14' adventurer and it's supposed to be delivered in tomorrow! I'll be running it as a paddle boat on the Ark the majority of the time. A few overnights and week long trips thrown in here and there as well. Question is, should i spend the extra cash on a 3rd thwart or just throw in a few more foot cups? Have to order the thwart from the manufacturer, so it'll be spendy.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish I had a 3rd thwart on my 14, I'd get one ;-)


----------



## Doug.shapiro (Feb 2, 2015)

*Foot cups*

Love my boat put in foot cups. Have fun gray side up


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

These boats are the real deal just got off of west water, the 16' is a killer boat.

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


----------



## MSMK (Mar 2, 2015)

Panama Red said:


> These boats are the real deal just got off of west water, the 16' is a killer boat.
> 
> Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself


Hole Hunter in the making ??


----------

